# RST Gila ML Problem



## Boxer192 (14. März 2011)

Halllo RST-Team,

meine Lock-Out Funktion ist hinne, was soll ich machen?


LG Boxer


----------



## Boxer192 (15. März 2011)

Vllt packe ich da noch ein PAr Informationen rein^^

Also:

Wenn ich Lock-Out drin habe, also die Federung blockiert sein sollte, federt sie trotzdem aber mit einem lauten Rattern, und das ganze Fahrrad vibriert dabei :-(

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte

LG Boxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (24. März 2011)

Hallo Boxer192,

das hört sich in der Tat defekt an. Grundsätzlich erfolgt der Gabelllockout der ML (mechanical lockout) Gabeln erfolgt über eine Art Zahnstange per Formschluß.
Wird diese nicht weit genug gedreht, rattert diese am feststehenden Teil vorbei, ein Vibrieren entsteht.
Sollte die Gabel sich noch in der Garantiezeit befinden, so kann die Gabel ganz einfach dem Fachhandel übergeben werden - dieser kann die Gabel an den RST Generalimporteur Paul Lange weiter leiten (reklamieren bitte MIT Kaufbeleg).
Sollte sich das Alter der Gabel ausserhalb der Garantiezeit bewegen, kann der Fachhandel bei Paul Lange Ersatzteile bestellen. Die sind in der Regel vorrätig.

Sollten noch Fragen bestehen, so stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Boxer192 (25. März 2011)

Hallo RST Team,

Ich weiß nicht wieso aber manchmal funktioniert das Lock-Out und manchmal wieder nicht!!! 
Ich muss dann meisten die Feder stark nach unten drücken wenn das Fahrrad angehoben ist, um den Lock-Out rein zu bekommen...

Kann man das selber reparieren oder braucht man da jemand Fachmännisches, oder muss dann die Gabel wirklich ersetzt werden, weil ich muss mit dem Rad jeden morgen auf die Arbeit fahren, also bin ich ohne ziemlich aufgeschmissen 

LG Boxer


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2011)

Mach den linken Holm auf und guck rein. Soweit ich weiß ist in  der Seite eh nix an Technik. 
Einfach oben die große Schraube abschrauben und unten die Schrauben ab.  Dann kannste das alles auseinander ziehen. 
Ist wirklich nix dabei. 
Wenn du das Rad nur für die Fahrt zur Arbeit nimmst, würd ich die Gabel auf lange Sicht ganz rauswerfen und ne Starrgabel reinbauen. 
Die Performance ist untern aller Sau. Mehr ein Springstab als ne Federgabel.


----------



## Boxer192 (26. März 2011)

Hallo CrossX,

nur gibts da ein kleine Problem, ich habe kein Geld für eine neue Gabel und starr find ich echt blöd, weil ich dann auch mein altes Fahrrad aus den 80ern benutzen könnte. Ich fahre nach der Arbeit immer mal gerne durch den Wald um die schöne Natur zu genießen...

LG Boxer


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2011)

Dann mach sie auf. Ist wirklich simpelst aufgebaut. Das kann nur ne Kleinigkeit sein. 

Zur Not hätte ich noch ne fast neue RST Gila im Keller liegen wenn du deine garnicht mehr fit bekommst. Günstig abzugeben


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in der regel reicht ein Zerlegen, eventuell muss das ganze System kurz gefettet werden.
Sollte der Lockout-Knof defekt sein, kann dieser leicht getauscht werden und die Gabel funktioniert wieder 

Wir schicken auch gerne Zeichnungen raus - da sieht man den genauen Aufbau einfacher... (PM)







Gru0 vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Boxer192 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet!

Hi,

Die Zeichnung habe ich mir selber runtergeladen als ich damals nachgeforscht habe!

Es ist jetzt so, dass die Gabel mir keine Probleme mehr macht seitdem ich den "Lock-Out" nicht mehr nutze, nur habe ich jetzt das Problem das die nicht richtg einfedert!
Anstatt rund und sanft einzufedern, stockt sie! Damit meine ich, dass sie in kleinen Schritten ruckartig einfedert. Wenn man fährt merkt man das nicht direkt, aber wenn man bremst und das Fahrrad vorne runter geht, wird es sehr deutlich! :-(

LG Boxer


----------



## CrossX (15. Mai 2011)

Machst du regelmäßig mal ein paar Tropfen Öl auf die Standrohre?
Vielleicht ist die Schmierung einfach nicht mehr ausreichend.


----------



## Boxer192 (16. Mai 2011)

Nein mache ich nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Mai 2011)

Dann pack mal ne Portion Öl (normales Motoröl erfüllt seinen Dienst) auf die Standrohre und feder die Gabel mehrmals ein. Wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast kannst du die Prozedur ruhig ein paarmal wiederholen. Danach sollten die Staubdichtungen in der Gabel wieder halbwegs gefettet sein und die Gabel wird merklich feinfühliger. 
Pass auf das kein Öl die Tauchrohre runterläuft und auf die Bremsscheiben tropft.


----------



## Boxer192 (17. Mai 2011)

Muss ich die Gabel dafür auseinander nehmen?


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2011)

Ne musst nix auseinander bauen. Einfach das Öl oben auf die Standrohre machen. Ziemlich weit unten, dass es unter die Dichtungen laufen kann. Das sollte erstmal reichen. Verstanden wie ich das meine?


----------



## Boxer192 (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, Danke. Ich habe es verstanden


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben immer "gelauscht" und die Tips den Usern überlassen...
Wie sieht das Resultat aus - ist die Gabel feinfühliger geworden?

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Boxer192 (19. Mai 2011)

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Zeit dazu, aber ich werde mich melden, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxer192 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich habe es nach langer Zeit mit Öl probiert und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Das Öl ist für längere Zeit eine Lösung, aber spätestens beim nächsten Waschen muss man nachkippen was leider ein kleines aber lösbares Problem ist. Zudem sollte man unbedingt darauf achten das nichts auf die Scheibenbremsen kommt! Logischerweise 

Naja Vielen Dank für alles 

Lg Boxer


----------



## g.a.s. (9. Januar 2012)

einen wunderschönen,

ich habe auch eine gila ml diese würde ich gerne servicen. dabei hilft mir das bild schon sehr nur was für ein öl/fett soll ich nehmen? und wieviel davon? außerdem kann ich die gabel nicht mehr einstellen also von oben raufgeschaut linke seite die einstellschraube lässt sich nur mit werkzeug drehen und da verändert sich nichts mehr. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2012)

Ich kippe bei meiner Gabel immer so ca 15ml 15W40 Motoröl unten in die Castings zum schmieren. 
Wenn du auf Öl wechselst, musst du eh regelmäßig etwas nachfüllen. 

Was jetzt speziell an deinem Verstellknopf defekt ist, wirst du wohl erst sehen wenn du die Gabel öffnest. Aber das ganze ist ja extrem einfach aufgebaut in der Gabel. Da kann man kaum was falsch oder kaputt machen.


----------



## g.a.s. (9. Januar 2012)

das heißt auf jeder seite 15ml? und wiso wechseln ist da nicht auch jetzt...also quasi herstellerseitig öl drinne?


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2012)

10 bis 15ml Öl in jeden Gabelholm. 

Jetzt wird da wohl Fett drin sein. Ölschmierung bei Federgabeln ist patentiert und darf nicht von jedem Hersteller serienmäßig angeboten werden. 
Deshalb pflücken viele ja ihre Gabeln direkt nach dem Kauf auseinander, nehmen das Fett raus und füllen Öl rein. Weil die Gabel damit einfach besser läuft.


----------



## g.a.s. (9. Januar 2012)

das werd ich mal ausprobieren danke;-)


----------



## Boxer192 (9. Januar 2012)

Bei mir hats geklappt


----------



## g.a.s. (10. Januar 2012)

Meint ihr das 10 W40 auch gut geht? hier in Lüneburg gibbet niemand der 15W40 vertreibt und wenn dann soll ich gleich 5 Liter abnehmen^^


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Öl wird nicht in RST Gabeln empfohlen - hat nichts mit Patenten zu tun!
Ölschmierung in der Gabel heißt dass die Gabel zu 100% dicht sein muß - und das muss der Hersteller auch garantieren können.
Das heißt aber auch dass der Hersteller der Gabel eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung an den Gabeln vornehmen muß und das ist IMMER mit Kosten verbunden. Nicht auszudenken wenn die Gabel ein Leck haben sollte und das Öl ergießt sich auf die Bremse - da wird es schnell gefährlich!!
Die Firma RST setzt deher seit jeher auf eine Fettschmierung - ist eine gut funktionierende Variante welche auch von manchen Suspension Technikern bevorzug wird. Denn ein einbringen von Öl in die Tauchrohre hat immer zufolge, daß eine Gabel u.U. am Schluß extrem progressiv wird (die Luft in der Gabel kann ja nicht wirklich entweichen) und auch die Abstreifringe oben extrem belastet werden oder im Extremgfall sogar herausgedrückt werden können. Auf jeden Fall sind die angesprochenen 15ml pro Gabelholm extrem zu viel - damit sollte die Gabel irgendwann auf dem Schmieröl auf Block gehen was vor allem für den Fahrer im Falle eines Durchschlages einen kräftigen Schlag in die Handgelenke abbekommt...

Alles in allem kein leichtes Thema 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## g.a.s. (11. Januar 2012)

okay und was für ein fett würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo g.a.s.,

also Fette gibt es verschiedene auf dem Markt.
Im Forum gab es diesbezüglich ja auch schon Diskussionen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276136

So lange das Fett Lithiumfrei ist, ist man schon einmal auf der Sicheren Seite was das Fett angeht (greift sonst u.U. Dichtungen an).

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (19. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag Alle Zusammen (;

Ich Hab Mal Ne Frage: Ich Hatte Bis Vor Kurzem Auch Eine Gila ML, Die Aber Mit Der Zeit Immer Mehr Spiel Bekommen Hat, Und Irgendwann Nur Noch Ganz Unten Blieb, Ohne Wieder Hoch Zu Federn. Ich Konnte Die Gabel, Wenn Ich Mein Fahrrad Vorne Angehoben Habe, Per Hand Rein Und Raus Bewegen. Ich Wollte Sie Aufschrauben, Aber Die Schraube Auf Der LockOut-Seite Ging Nicht Raus. Da Hab Ich Die Abgesägt Um Die Gabel Trotzdem Aufzubekommen. Ich Konnte Nur Da Drin Nich Viel Finden, Was Die Ursache Für Das Nicht Funktionieren Der Gabel Verantwortlich Hätte Sein Können... Nun Die Frage: Könnt Ihr Mir Sagen, Was Der Fehler War ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo MeridaFreeRider,

die gabel braucht wie auch alle teureren Federgabeln regelmäßig Pflege und sollte Jährlich zerlegt, gereinigt und neu abgeschmiert werden (siehe Bedienungsanleitung).
Bei der besagten Gabel sind sicher die Buchsen eingelaufen gewesen; zusätzlich haben die Abstreifringe nicht mehr sauber gedichtet, somit ist ein Schmutz/Wassergemsich in die Gabel gelaufen, welches die Standrohre festgeklemmt hat (in den Buchsen).
Jede Schraube die sich dreht kann man zu 99.9% in der Gabel (also von oben gegen halten - z.T. braucht man lange Inbusschlüssel dazu).

In dem hier vorliegenden Fall hilft eine Renovierung der Gabel nicht mehr - sie sollte komplett getauscht werden. Man sollte nie vergessen, dass eine Gabel als ganzes ein Verschleißteil ist.

*Ein schönen Tag, ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013!!*

...wünscht das RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (24. Dezember 2012)

Okay, Danke Für Die Info 

Ich Hab Sie Ja Schon Ausgetauscht, Hab Aber Nochmal Nachgefragt, Ob Da Vllt Noch Was Zu Machen Gewesen Wäre (;

Liebe Grüße Aus Sachsen Und Schöne Feiertage (;


----------



## alli333i (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Meine Gila ML 80 ist mir viel zu hart, obwohl ich über 100kg wiege. Die Einstellschraube oben links (Vorspannung?) ist schon ganz draußen. Gibt es eine weitere Einstellung, die ich noch nicht kenne, oder sollte ich die Feder wechseln? (und wo würde es Austauschfedern geben?)

MfG


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo alli333i,

die RST Stahlfedergabeln sind in der Regel mit Standard federn bestückt und decken eine Gewichtsbereich von 80Kg +-10Kg ab.
Für Fahrergewichte ausserhalb dieses Breiches gibt es härtere oder weichere Federn.
Man sollte sich jedoch nicht täuschen lassen - bei Kälte verhärten sich die Gabeln zum Teil stark, was im Sommer noch paßte ist nun viel zu straff.
Die Federn gibt es im gut sortierten Fachhandel und diese können bei der Firma Paul Lange auch bestellt werden (nur vom Fachhandel).
Was wichtig wäre, wäre der Produktionscode auf der Gabel:







Dann kann man ausmachen, welche Feder genau gebraucht wird.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## alli333i (28. Januar 2013)

Okay, dankeschön.


----------



## mtb_beginner (9. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner neuen RST Gabel. Auf den ersten Kilometern ist aus der Gabel (welche vorher keine Luftgeräusche oder ähnliches von sich gegeben hat) eine grüne Masse (grünes Öl oder grüne Fettpaste?) ausgetreten und davon ziemlich viel. Jetzt macht die Federgabel sowohl bei einer sehr geringen in leichten Kompression Geräusche. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob dies eine Art Luftrauschen ist, oder eher eine Art Reibung von Metall auf Metall? Jetzt tritt bei Benutzung immer eine schwarze Flüssigkeit aus....also es bilden sich schwarze Ringe auf den Stäben der Gabel (aber sehr gering). Ebenfalls habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Gabel nun nicht mehr so "flüssig" federt, sondern eher ein wenig hakt bei Entlastung. 

Bevor ich zum Fahrradhändler gehe, wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören. 

Viele Grüße

mtb_beginner


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. März 2013)

Hallo mtb_beginner,

grundsätzlich ist ein Fettaustritt normal bei den Federgabeln - deswegen sollt man, wie der Anleitung zu entnehmen, ein Reinigen der Standrohre (welche fast ständig einen leichten Schmierfilm und damit die Ringbildung haben) nach jeder Fahrt durchführen. Eine "trockene" Gabel wäre ein anderes Extrem, welches dann zu einem sofortigen Verschleiß der Dichtungen führen würde! 
Grundsätzlich sind die Wartungsintervalle (siehe Bedienungsanleitung) - sehr wichtig.
Eine Gabelschmierung ist unabdingbar bei einem Verschleißteil wie einer Federgabel!!

Ein extremer Austritt des Schmierstoffes KANN auf einen Dichtungsdefekt hindeuten, oder aber auch nur ein Zeichen sein, dass die Produktion sehr großzügig abgeschmiert hat und die Gabel nun das überflüssige Schmierfett los wird.

Kurzum würden wir empfehlen, die Gabel erst einmal weiter zu fahren, bei drastischer Verschlechterung des Federvehaltens, sollte die Gabel zur Überprüfung dem Fachhändler gezeigt werden.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_beginner (16. März 2013)

hi,

herzlichen dank für die antwort. dann werde ich dieser empfehlung mal folgen. 

viele grüße und danke für die schnelle antwort 

mtb_beginner


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. März 2013)

Hallo mtb_beginner,

auch wir wünschen viel Spaß und problemlose Studen auf dem Bike.
Deswegen gibt es auch Firmen wie uns, um gerade den Menschen, die mal reinschnuppern möchten einen bezahlbaren Einstieg zu ermöglichen.
Dennoch freuen wir uns über Lob und Kritik, auch den günstigen Bereich nicht außer Acht zu lassen und auch dort verlässliche Qualität anzubieten.

Einen sonnigern Gruß aus Taipei vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

